# WISMEC EVOLV REULEAUX DNA200 AUCTION



## Gizmo (8/12/15)

For some festive fun we have enabled a auction on the one and only 
*WISMEC EVOLV REULEAUX DNA200 AUCTION Valued at R2700.00*

*NO RESERVE!!*
*http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-evolv-reuleaux-dna200-auction.html*
*

 *

*Get Bidding ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-evolv-reuleaux-dna200-auction.html*
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (8/12/15)

lol......would like to see where this ends up


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

zadiac said:


> lol......would like to see where this ends up


Probably just with your email address.
When I looked at 3pm is was R560 its now so high I cant even see it on the website. 

@Gizmo link is broken mense.


----------



## zadiac (8/12/15)

Nope. Already have one. Don't need another.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Probably just with your email address.
> When I looked at 3pm is was R560 its now so high I cant even see it on the website.


yeah the link is broken?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

Yep ek sien maar niks


----------



## huffnpuff (8/12/15)

Now if you folks are clever, nobody touch this auction till the last day/hour, else the price will just creep up till pointlessness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Now if you folks are clever, nobody touch this auction till the last day/hour, else the price will just creep up till pointlessness.


Yup last minute franticness

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/12/15)

What happened to the auction


----------



## stevie g (8/12/15)

Auction is M.I.A.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/15)

Sorry guys we had a technical issue. We will have it up again. But for 24hrs only just to add to the intensity!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Riaz (9/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> Sorry guys we had a technical issue. We will have it up again. But for 24hrs only just to add to the intensity!


link in OP is still not working


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/15)

@Gizmo still nothing, and when I search your website nothing either.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/15)

I will post here when its active again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

